# Kennt ihr Horrorfilme so Ähnlich wie The Mine - Halloween In Der Hölle?



## xhitcher1 (1. Oktober 2014)

*Kennt ihr Horrorfilme so Ähnlich wie The Mine - Halloween In Der Hölle?*

Kennt jemand einen Ähnlichen Horrorfilm der in einer Höhle oder Schlucht spielt und von der Story so ähnlich ist, oder in einem Land ( verwirrenden Ort ) spielt?


----------



## Noxxphox (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kennt ihr Horrorfilme so Ähnlich wie The Mine - Halloween In Der Hölle?*

The Cave 
heist glaub ich einer ...


----------



## repe (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kennt ihr Horrorfilme so Ähnlich wie The Mine - Halloween In Der Hölle?*

"The Descent" war ganz cool!
The Descent - Abgrund des Grauens (2005) - IMDb


----------

